# Well, we'll see



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I started an antidepressant, Cymbalta, today. The doctor has told me many were getting relief of fibro and arthritis pain from this drug. It has been around for three years or longer, and I just pray it is an answer for me. I'll keep you all updated and I'll be very honest about it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes, I have read some of the studies they've done with Cymbalta and Fibromyalgia! I am very excited for you that you've started it, and I really hope it helps - even if it's just a little!Did your doctor say how long it might take to start helping? I am so glad you let us know you're trying this! I look forward to hearing your *honest* report! lol







Now you'll be able to tell your story, when folks come here asking about Cymbalta for Fibro pain!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi M & M...I was hoping you would see this. I should be able to tell in a few days according to the doctor. I will be happy to share with you and others. This particular med works on the neurotransmitters for pain. I just hope and pray I am one of the lucky ones it works for. The fibro and RA pain can be pretty depressing, so the med is suppose to work for both pain and the depression it can stem from. I'll be back in a few days to let you know!


----------



## cyndiew (Jun 16, 2007)

Rowe2 said:


> I started an antidepressant, Cymbalta, today. The doctor has told me many were getting relief of fibro and arthritis pain from this drug. It has been around for three years or longer, and I just pray it is an answer for me. I'll keep you all updated and I'll be very honest about it.


Hi Rowe2,I took Cymbalta beginning in Oct., '04 for fibro pain and as an antidepressant. Started at 60 mg. per day. It made me sleep all day long. In November we divided the dose to 30 mg. AM and PM. Result: Less mood swings, better energy during the day, overall feeling much better than the old dose. In January, '05 I had this entry in my health log about Cymbalta. "Side effects I am suffering, possibly from CYMBALTA: (a.)Insomnia (can't sleep until about 5:00 AM. Then must sleep all morning (b.) night sweats (c.) rash/itching (on ankles) (d.)nightmares."I discontinued it for a while with a resulting increase in fibro pain, and the started up again n March, '05, through another of my doctors, but at a lower dosage (20 mg every morning for one week, and then increasing it to 20 mg every morning and evening.) Five days later I had a note that my pain level was reduced as a result of restaring Cymbalta.In November, '06 yet another doctor, a pain specialist, had me do 30 mg. AM and 30 mg. PM. This time I had no noticeable side effects, and I remained on this dose until June, '07 when I entered the Medicare D drug coverage gap they call the "Donut Hole." I am currently not taking it because of the price.So...that's my little history of Cymbalta for you. Those side effects listed in the Jan., '05 entry may or may not have been caused by Cymbalta, by the way, as I am taking quite a long list of drugs for my different health troubles.I hope you get good results from this drug. In my opinion it is an excellent antidepressant. It just took my system a while to accept it.I'll watch this thread to see what others can tell you. Good luck!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh, there is a great idea! Keep a journal and log your symptoms when you start a new medicine! That's a great idea, I'm going to file that away for future reference.Some of those side effects sound awful! Especially the nightmares! I had a med do that to me too, but I can't remember which one - and I sure didn't think to journal my meds.Any reports yet, Rowe? Or it might be too soon still.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks, Cyndie! What a great idea to start a journal! I am so sorry your insurance doesn't provide a better means of coverage. Don't get me started on this government problem! Grrrr..







M&M, I think it is still a little soon to say for sure, but I am able to see a difference in my depression and energy. Again, we'll see..







I'm looking forward to seeing what I can feel in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

My Doc just started me on Cymbalta June 26th. He thought it would help with the neck pain and the migraines which I suffer from almost daily. I cannot use Imitrex for the migraines while taking Cymbalta.........there's a risk of Serotonin Syndrome if you take a "triptan" med along with it. So, now I have to resort to Vicodin for the migraine pain. I'm not liking that very well and so far, the Cymbalta hasn't helped much. I am on 30 mg. of Cymbalta once daily. The 1st day I was very nauseous, but I took it on an empty stomach. Now I take it after I eat something. On the 3rd day of taking Cymbalta, I got the "d", but it wasn't too bad and let up soon after I took some Immodium. That was the only day I had that problem, but I think it is giving me a daily headache that is different from the migraine. Ugh. I have to check in with the Doc next week and let him know how I am doing on it.It is suppose to help a lot of people.........I just hope it helps me.I have been keeping a diary, too.


----------



## cyndiew (Jun 16, 2007)

M&M said:


> Oh, there is a great idea! Keep a journal and log your symptoms when you start a new medicine! That's a great idea, I'm going to file that away for future reference.Some of those side effects sound awful! Especially the nightmares! I had a med do that to me too, but I can't remember which one - and I sure didn't think to journal my meds.Any reports yet, Rowe? Or it might be too soon still.


It took me way too long to think of keeping a health log! My fibromyalgia started in 1980, so it's been 27 years now. As you probably know, other conditions come on as a result of long-term fibromyalgia; and I've got the whole package. Depression, IBS, and Degenerative Disk Disease (some articles I've read indicate a connection between back problems and fibromyalgia). Anyway I began finding that doctors (and there have been quite a list) would ask me, "have you ever been on **?" I couldn't remember! Partly because of fibro fog and partly because of the many years I have been plagued with this stuff and the many, many drugs I have tried. So, now I keep the list--in order to "keep face". It is extremely helpful. You would not believe how often I turn to it. At this point I have almost no short-term memory. Makes me feel stupid. But, yes, do it! It's a good habit to get into.Another thing: when I applied for SS Disability, a printout of my health log proved very helpful to document my situation and prove the absolute necessity of my getting help. Good night everybody! Cyndie


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Fiesty! Hope it helps you! Thanks again, Cyndie, this is excellent ideas you have, lady!


----------



## cyndiew (Jun 16, 2007)

Rowe2 said:


> Hey Fiesty! Hope it helps you! Thanks again, Cyndie, this is excellent ideas you have, lady!


You are most welcome! By the way, in my health log I keep track of not only medications and their results/reactions, but also of illness, symptoms and my general condition. I used to write more about that than the meds. (it was a way of venting without boring others); but, over time, I got bored with my own complaining and now it's turned into mostly a meds record. However, as I go through various ups-and-downs and phases over time, the symptoms records help a lot too. Doing both in one document seems to be the best tactic for me. Hang in there, you all!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Time to update on the Cymbalta...this is my eighth day, and I've noticed I'm not so gloomy as I was, my feet aren't hurting when I step out of bed in the mornings, my appetite is decreased (yeah!) and my energy was on the rise until this past Saturday when a kidney stone knock me down to my knees. I've been so nervous and jumpy from the pain med from the ER that it is really hard to say 100% at this time. I need to give it another week anyway because that is the usual time people will notice a change from what I've read. It seems to be agreeing with my stomach and colon okay though. Stay tuned for an update a little later.


----------



## cyndiew (Jun 16, 2007)

Rowe2 said:


> Time to update on the Cymbalta...this is my eighth day, .....


Hi Rowe2,I was glad to see your update post. WONDERFUL that you're getting those great results from using Cymbalta!! Sounds like it's a good "fit" for you! I thought it was a wonderful, very helpful drug. It makes a world of difference in your daily life, doesn't it? Yesterday I returned from a week's vacation and have seen that you've been very ill with a kidney stone. Haven't read too much yet, but will come back to learn more soon. Just wanted to say I am so sorry you have been ill. Hope you are getting a bit better each day.Cyndie


----------



## cyndiew (Jun 16, 2007)

Feisty said:


> My Doc just started me on Cymbalta June 26th. He thought it would help with the neck pain and the migraines which I suffer from almost daily. I cannot use Imitrex for the migraines while taking Cymbalta.........there's a risk of Serotonin Syndrome if you take a "triptan" med along with it. So, now I have to resort to Vicodin for the migraine pain. I'm not liking that very well and so far, the Cymbalta hasn't helped much. I am on 30 mg. of Cymbalta once daily. The 1st day I was very nauseous, but I took it on an empty stomach. Now I take it after I eat something. On the 3rd day of taking Cymbalta, I got the "d", but it wasn't too bad and let up soon after I took some Immodium. That was the only day I had that problem, but I think it is giving me a daily headache that is different from the migraine. Ugh. I have to check in with the Doc next week and let him know how I am doing on it.It is suppose to help a lot of people.........I just hope it helps me.I have been keeping a diary, too.


Hi Feisty,Thought I'd check back with you to see how it's going with the Cymbalta since your July 5th post. Any better yet? If you come back to this thread, do let us know.Best,Cyndie


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Cyndie!I have been battling the side effects of all the horrible pain medication from the stone this week. I still see some progress with Cymbalta, but hopefully will see more in the next week. If I could be free of pain in the hands I would be one happy camper!







I'll keep in touch.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I am happy to read the positive "preliminary" report on the Cymbalta! I really help it keeps helping, and going smoothly.Of course, as you say, it's going to take a while to get things sorted between your stones, and your darn back - you might be laid up for a little while. I will be happy to read your future updates. Sure hope it keeps helping as it's seemed to so far!


----------

